
Apple Takes Over ESPN.com’s Frontdoor - Again - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2009/04/29/apple-takes-over-espncoms-frontdoor-again/
======
trickjarrett
Apple is heavily embracing the site takeover ads, but I don't think it merits
any attention, it's advertising and not really innovation even, these sort of
ads have existed for years.

------
jnorthrop
I saw that same ad on The New York Times site yesterday as well. I'm not a big
fan of the "I'm a Mac" ads but this one was pretty funny. "Easy as 1-2-3", "No
easy as 1-23" ...

